# Best results with flatbed scanner



## Parptarf (Nov 5, 2015)

I recently got an old Canoscan 9950f to work. But I'm not really that happy with the scanning sharpness. My negatives are tack sharp, but tge scans are mediocre. Even at 4800dpi.)(tested 150, 300, 600 and 4800)

Any tips? I'm using the Canon's standard negative holders.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Nov 5, 2015)

I find I often have to adjust scans using post-processing software.

Are you using just the basic scan settings or are you going into the advanced options? I've had to do quite a bit of tweaking to get better quality scans. I'm not at home right now so I can't tell you off the top of my head what my settings are, but I can check them when I get home. Oh, I use the CanoScan 8800.


----------



## Parptarf (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm using the advanced ones, but unsure what I can do to make it better. Unsharp mask turn out better in photoshop.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2015)

I would not use any in-scanner sharpening, and as you've discovered, do your image sharpening routine in Photoshop.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2015)

I was never that happy with my canoscan so changed it for Epson and Plustek


----------



## Parptarf (Nov 5, 2015)

Changing scanner is out of the question as of now. Unless I can get a better dedicated 35mm scanner for under $100.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Nov 7, 2015)

Epson v500





Plustek 7500i


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 18, 2015)

As I mentioned elsewhere, it took me a year of futzig around to be able to make fine scans. And I had a pro make some scans for me and they were nice enough to let me look over their shoulder at what they were doing. I have an Epson Perfection Photo V500.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 18, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Epson v500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice E-Type! Got one that's getting some work done as I type this 



limr said:


> I find I often have to adjust scans using post-processing software.
> 
> Are you using just the basic scan settings or are you going into the advanced options? I've had to do quite a bit of tweaking to get better quality scans. I'm not at home right now so I can't tell you off the top of my head what my settings are, but I can check them when I get home. Oh, I use the CanoScan 8800.



Im interested in your settings if you don't mind sharing


----------



## limr (Dec 18, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Epson v500
> ...



Yup, no problem. I'll be doing some scanning tonight or tomorrow, so I'll take a screen shot.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 18, 2015)

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



you rock! thank you


----------



## Buckster (Dec 19, 2015)

Parptarf said:


> I recently got an old Canoscan 9950f to work. But I'm not really that happy with the scanning sharpness. My negatives are tack sharp, but tge scans are mediocre. Even at 4800dpi.)(tested 150, 300, 600 and 4800)
> 
> Any tips? I'm using the Canon's standard negative holders.


I use the Canon 8800F scanner, and went looking for the best way to get great scans with it years ago, shortly after I got it.  I found the information and the device on the following page to be exactly what I was looking for.  Maybe it can help you too.

Link: The Single Channel Variable Height MF Film Holder For Canon 8800F 8600F

This page, in particular, is VERY helpful: Using the Single Channel MF Film Holder for Canon 8800F 8600F 8400F


----------



## limr (Dec 27, 2015)

SoulfulRecover said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I find I often have to adjust scans using post-processing software.
> ...



Finally gotten around to doing some color scanning. Here are some settings:

On the advice of Buzz, I'm turning off some of the options for color settings (under Preferences). And I usually keep the histogram open to manage black and white points, and grey points if needed.





We've also started scanning at 2400 instead of 1200 to reduce the grain we see, especially in the skies. It seems to make more of a difference in medium format than in 35, and it certainly takes a lot longer.


----------

